# Changing the oil in a 2008 rabbit



## sepsdogg (Jun 2, 2002)

I know how to change oil, I have had many vw's. However I have been out of the scene. My girlfriend got her oil changed and it costed her $100.00 plus. Does this sound right for getting it changed by a shop. (not dealer)
I would like to save her some money and do it my self. What does the job in tail? What type of oil should I use? What type of filter should I use? Do I need any special tools?
I will follow through with the dealership to get the recommendations from them. 
I wanted to know your thoughts! Thank you


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Changing the oil in a 2008 rabbit (sepsdogg)*

My dealer charges $100/oil change. Most shops should do it for about $60-75. Cost to DIY...7 quarts of full syn oil (VW says you must use only oils that meet their spec VW502, 505,etc and only ones that do are full syn..like Mobil 1 in the 5-40W..not all Mobil 1's even meet the spec..look for label that says "European Formula" or something like that..Castrol Syntec, full syn also makes the cut)...so if you pay $6/quart or so for syn oi..that's $42. Filters (cartridge type, not spin on) can be had for about $10-12...online....so you're lookin at $50-55 in parts to do the job. Only tool you need is a cup type oil filter wrench think it might be 76mm 14 flute..but I'd search DIY oil change thread on that. The oil filter housing is "polymer"..aka plastic so don't go using a big pair of waterpump pliers on it or anything like that... There is a valve on bottom of filter to allow you to drain it B4 removin housing, you just remove cap, push valve to the side with phillps screwdriver and oil drains out..pop valve back to center then remove housing with filter wrench. Torques..filter to engine 18 ft lb, drain plug 22 ft lb. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll stick with spitpilot except for a couple of points - capacity is 5.8 or 5.9 quarts, I forget which but less than 6.0, so you don't need 7 quarts. 6 quarts doesn't get it to the max line but you don't want it at the max line. And cup type filter wrenches don't work worth a darn - the flutes are just too small. Conventional band oil fitler wrench of the right size is better, or even a strap wrench. VW has booby trapped the whole thing to keep you away from it - but it's not that tough.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*

actually the oil capacity with filter change is 6.1 quarts. look in you owners manual. it is ok to use just 6 quarts. done it and so has the dealer. as for the cost. dealership up the street does it for $70 maybe $75. i do my own oil changes with cup type wrench. find snap-on truck to buy that way you dont crack the housing because it prob costs a left nut. its pretty simple in doing the oil change. take down the faring undo the filter housing drain the oil and tighten everything back up and youll be good. if your going to do an oem style oil change use castrol syntec. its what the use and filter. i suggest oem or purolator filter. the filter is going to run prob $16 max from dealer. and you do want to run closer to max, its safer if oil leak comes along. just dont go over max because you will ruin cat.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Owner's manual for 08, which is the subject here, says oil capacity with filter change is 5.8 quarts. It also warns against getting close to the max mark.


_Modified by 08Rabbit1 at 4:56 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*

Purolator is like 10-11 dollars from Autozone or something, I use it and German Castrol 0w30


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

Bud @ Checkerd Flag (the Ask a Parts Guy on the MKV Forum) used to do quantitiy buy on VW OEM filters about $10 and change if you bought 5...The brand new Bentley for Rabbit/GTI says spec for 2.5L engine is "6.0L (6.3qt) with filter change"....so if you buy 7 you'll have some top up oil for the trunk...I always put less in and then run engine and check for filter leak..let stand for 5 min check dipstick and add oil to proper mark on dipstick..I"ve had trouble with dealer overfills!


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_Owner's manual for 08, which is the subject here, says oil capacity with filter change is 5.8 quarts. It also warns against getting close to the max mark.

_Modified by 08Rabbit1 at 4:56 PM 1-17-2009_


That's what mine says also. I always buy 6 quarts.








I was able to remove my filter with my hand, and I always hand tighten. Same with the drain plug. I just have a feel for the proper torque.







I guess I'm old school. Just don't over tighten. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by Bob Weaver at 4:38 AM 1-18-2009_


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bob Weaver)*

i suppose vw changed the amount of oil you need to use. mine is an 07 which requires 6L or 6.1quarts.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (07bunny)*

I have an '07, my manual says 5.8 qts.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Changing the oil in a 2008 rabbit (sepsdogg)*

Here are instructions with plenty of pictures. It's so straightforward that even I could do it. The only missing picture seems to be the little nipple being pushed in in the filter cartridge housing. When I changed my car's oil, I pushed the nipple in, but no oil came out (oil's supposed to come out when that nipple's pushed in). So, thinking that all the oil was drained, I unscrewed the oil filter housing and quite a bit of oil spilled out. 


_Modified by the_humeister at 11:55 AM 1-18-2009_


----------



## sepsdogg (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Changing the oil in a 2008 rabbit (the_humeister)*

Thank you for all your responses and detailed discriptions. I will be back if I have any problems.










_Modified by sepsdogg at 12:38 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm still curious to this 5.8qt vs 6.2qt. thing. Does anyone have a pic of the manual where it states 6.2qts? Why would VW list it differently?


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*

You're making things worse here - the assertion was not 6.2 qts, but 6.1 qts, or 6.0 liters. Of course 6.1 qts is not 6.0 liters but 6.4 liters. On the other hand 5.8 qts is 6.1 liters, so somebody probably just got a little confused in the excitement of the moment.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just changed the oil in my 08 Jetta. went to Advance Auto parts and picked up 6 quarts of Mobile 1 0W 40 and a Fram oil filter. The cost was $64 total.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Tvp125)*

We have our oil service kits available which include Pentosin Synthetic (VW 502 approved), oil filter and drain plug:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply


----------



## sepsdogg (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

How can I tell if an oil is VW apporved?


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (sepsdogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sepsdogg* »_How can I tell if an oil is VW apporved? 

It will say on the back of the bottle "VW 502.00".


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

i used castrol syntec 5w40 which is vw approved and a pure oil filter cost me about 60 bucks


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (bmxbum76)*

I just changed my oil today to a OEM filter and Rotella T 5w40 Synthetic. Rotella can be had for 14-19 dollars a gallon and its great stuff. I did a host of research and found many VW techs recommending it on the bobistheoilguy forums as well. I know I will face flak from the VW502 purist trolls but so far so good and the car runs smooth. I only do 5k OCI's or every 6 month oil changes as well.
I paid 11 for the filter and 25 for the oil..


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

Just to thoroughly flog this dead horse...
5.8 qts is NOT 6.1L... A liter is approx. 1.056688 US fl.Qts... which means that 5.8qts is approx. 5.5L
It is listed in booklet 3.3 Technical Data of the 2008 Rabbit, that on page 5 they list capacities and they list the oil capacity as "approx. 5.8 qts / 5.5 Liters... 
In my opinion however, whenever filling the oil I always fill to about .5 qt below the "capacity" then check it, top off until it is close, start it up let it run, shut it off, let it settle and them recheck it...
Ok, I am now satisfied with the deceased horse's flogging... for now...









Edited to correct my math...


_Modified by gunnr0991 at 10:10 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

5.8 qts is not 6.1 liters, it's 6.1 liters - run this one by us again.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*

What difference does it make?
Your going to measure exactly 5.8 quarts before you put it in the engine?
The Rotella I use only comes in gallons and I put in one then put some of the other one in until it reads just below max. Its dumb to argue about capacity when you know your not going to measure it out exactly.


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Do you sell OEM oil filters alone? I have only been able to find Mann oil filters. Where can I get a Volkswagen Oil filter other than the dealer?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (japoipnoi)*

If you want OEM filter at less than VW list prices..get em from either 1stVWparts or [email protected] sell em for about $10-11 and shipping..If you want just a Mann filter..got to StopShopDrive, GetCoolParts or Autohaus AZ all those sites sell em and give free shippin for orders over $50..so either buy several oil filters, or throw in a cabin filter to get to $50! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

I got a Hengst Oil filter and two Mann Oil filters. I prefer to use K&N Oil filters. Right now I'm using a Fram. TY. for the info. I'll try Bud next time.


----------



## scapilot (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Changing the oil in a 2008 rabbit (sepsdogg)*

I just had my oil and filter changed by Jiffy Lube for $73.. Using Castrol Syntech.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

too bad 09's have free services and you paid for it lol.


----------



## Hanoihancock (Jun 11, 2013)

*VW Rabbit Oil Change Video*

Here's a quick instructional video on how to change oil/filter on a 2006-2009 VW Rabbit 2.5L.

http://youtu.be/1tIv6yiFakI


----------



## Wesleyt084 (Jan 9, 2019)

I have a 07 VW rabbit 2.5. Was looking to do a few performance items to it. Already have cold air intake. Not looking to turbo. I just got it paid off and don t wanna blow the motor and Have another loan. Just something to give it more or a kick.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Wesleyt084 said:


> I have a 07 VW rabbit 2.5. Was looking to do a few performance items to it. Already have cold air intake. Not looking to turbo. I just got it paid off and don t wanna blow the motor and Have another loan. Just something to give it more or a kick.


You should start a *NEW THREAD*. Your current question is buried in a 10 year old post about oil changing.


----------

